# My kind of firing range!



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Hell Yes!!!! Sign me up!!!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

wicked :smt077 wicked :smt077 wicked :smt077 love the night fire & the GE mini gun ~~~~ coooool :smt023


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

LOL js that long video made my 56k dialup modem crap itself. Still worth it though. Love how them miniguns just buzz instead of multiple pops.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Now thats what I call fun. 
Here in Colorado Springs there is a range (Dragon Man) that has the same kind of event, just a lot smaller. 

W


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

amno. amno, amno-------lot of brass flying around sign me up.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

You mean ammo? I love that episode! I found it somewhere online and saved it to my computer a few months ago!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

Time to show my ignorance here yet again. Is the host of that show a real military officer or just an actor? He seems a bit like the drill instructor in Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Maser said:


> Time to show my ignorance here yet again. Is the host of that show a real military officer or just an actor? He seems a bit like the drill instructor in Full Metal Jacket.


Real deal (retired)..........

And yes, he was the drill instructor in Full Metal Jacket...


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

Awww ok. I know if I was in that movie he would have kicked my ass because the stuff he says in the movie makes me laugh.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Maser said:


> Time to show my ignorance here yet again. Is the host of that show a real military officer or just an actor? He seems a bit like the drill instructor in Full Metal Jacket.


Marine gunnery sergeant, Vietnam Vet.... One tough son of a gun.

Semper Fi

W


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure would like to try out that old Thomson 45 machine gun. That would be a blast.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Sure would like to try out that old Thomson 45 machine gun. That would be a blast.


You mean like this? :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

*cough cough.....where's the 100 round drum mag.....cough cough*


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Maser said:


> *cough cough.....where's the 100 round drum mag.....cough cough*


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

From the photo, the lack of a Cutts Compensator and top mounted bolt handle, I'd say that was an M1 submachine gun, not a true Thompson. It would not have taken a drum magazine.

Bob Wright


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

LOL Bob that's what I thought gunut's response would have been.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

*Give me a pair of those full auto Glocks and a GE Mini-gun, and I can give Hadji every opportunity to make my day...'gotta love that LOH though.*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

YEA! That's what I am talking about.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Actually, R.Lee Ermey was retired as a Staff Sergeant (USMC) (I think medical reasons). He was honorarily promoted to Gunnery Sergeant after FMJ and a couple of other movie appearances. I DO like R. Lee, although he seems just a tad "ate up". From what I understand, he is a lot more quiet in person.


----------

